# ADA Aqua Soil Reuse



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

From some quick browsing on the forums, it seems like there is a consensus that there aren't any huge negative side-effects from re-using ADA aquasoil. Anyone have any opinions?

Second, I'm going to be re-using some aquasoil from a tank with a heavy snail problem. A friend suggested that i spread it out and bake it in the oven at 350 degrees for 10 minutes to kill the snails and eggs. I suggested a microwave to just evaporate out the water (which would hopefully dry out the snails?)

Is this dumb?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

you probably wouldn't have to bake it to destroy the snails and eggs unless your in a hurry to reuse it.


----------



## sdm (Jan 9, 2007)

It would work, but the the microwave (and maybe whole house) will smell I'd think.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I nuked and baked some potting before to sterilize it, yeah my house was smelling like hot worms and mud. I think it was the ferts cooking.


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

unfortunately, i am kind of in a hurry to re-use it. i'm going to be planting and beginning a dry start either today or tomorrow. i'm kind of worried about making my whole apartment smell like soil and dead snails though...maybe i'll just have to resort to assassin snails? how bad was the smell? did it linger?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It isn't a smell that will last. Open your windows and point a fan out one. Light a candle and bake away.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

slicebo123 said:


> unfortunately, i am kind of in a hurry to re-use it. i'm going to be planting and beginning a dry start either today or tomorrow. i'm kind of worried about making my whole apartment smell like soil and dead snails though...maybe i'll just have to resort to assassin snails? how bad was the smell? did it linger?


The smell only lasted for a few minutes so you should be good. I was probably smelling the little balls of fertilizer in the miracle grow. I say good for it.


----------



## b 30g (Dec 24, 2010)

my mom sells candle's for a living so i had some to light but when i did this i did not notice the smell


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

done. smell wasn't bad. baked it at 300 degrees for 45 minutes sizzled them snails dead and the soil seems pretty much like it was when i first got it (except for some obvious nutrient depletion.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

That's great to hear but adding the lost nutrient shouldn't be hard at all. Maybe I should have done that a couple of hours ago instead of flushing it.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

or take the microwave outside and then heat it up. the only thing that'll smell is the microwave possibly. The neighbors will think you have put down new dirt or fertilizer in the yard.


----------

